# Mise en veille



## MAR69 (31 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous,


la procédure d'arrêt de l'appleTV  aurait-elle changé ?
Avant pour éteindre il fallait il fallait appuyer sur play pendant 6 secondes,
maintenant il faut allez dans réglage , mise en veille...

pas très pratique et personne n'en parle ?


----------



## ipascm (3 Novembre 2008)

tres bonne question, je me suis posé la meme il y a quelques temps.

Maintenant si tu presses sur play pendant plusieurs secondes, tu enclenches genius (si activé) au cours de ta lecture, mais je ne crois pas que cela fonctionne également à partir du menu principal;

Si tu as l'info, ca m'interesse


----------



## MAR69 (27 Novembre 2008)

Je n'ai toujours pas de réponse.

arrêter son appleTV nécessite pour moi d'allumer un ampli une TV que les hdmi soient initialisées... bref bcp de temps : une vraie galère. surtout que je trouve que mon apple TV s'allume de manière très fréquente. Au début je pensais que s'était mes enfants mais maintenant je suis sûr que non. Redémarrage de mon mac ? MAj ? 

des idées ?


----------



## ipascm (28 Novembre 2008)

la fonction veille est toujours disponible dans l'apple tv mais n'est plus disponible en lecture. il faut revenir dans le menu principal en appuyant sur menu. A partir de ce point il est de nouveau possible de rentrer en veille comme avant avec un appui prolongé sur play


----------

